# Skim milk and cream = milk?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

What would be the ratio of skim milk and cream that would equal milk for baking?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

For best results, just use milk!
a few table spoons heavy cream to a cup of skim milk should do the trick. 
great question!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

mbrown, thanks for the response. This is for a person whose family only drinks skim milk and doesn't want to buy milk for the purpose of baking. The mother has cream and was wondering if they could be combined in case she needed it.


----------

